# Black Seattle LGBT Group Charging White LGBT Members A Reparations Fee To Attend Rally.



## FastTrax (Jun 22, 2021)

www.newstten.news/seattle-gay-pride-group-charges-whites-reparations-fee/

www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-pride-organizers-issue-apology-white-people-reparations-fee

www.nypost.com/2020/06/13/protester-in-seattles-chaz-demands-white-people-give-out-cash/

And if that blatant act of reverse racist extortion wasn't bad enough Seattle's straight BLM activist demands Whites surrender their homes to them.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_racism

Is it any wonder that even 3rd world countries mock us.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2021)

There's some really Strange stuff taking place in Seattle and Portland lately.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2021)

Cops are retiring early and quitting forces at record numbers all over the country. Recruiting is down and quitting the forces are up. End result, the loonies are running the asylum.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 23, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There's some really Strange stuff taking place in Seattle and Portland lately.


Always felt the folks in the Northwest were diligent, hardworking folk.
The only way to describe current events is to blame it on 'The Crazy Virus'  which blew in from California.


----------



## 911 (Jun 28, 2021)

I haven’t heard anything about this. Personally or professionally, I have never had any dealings with either group. I have noticed that most of these non-civic minded groups are younger people who have no idea what life has to offer. There is much to enjoy in our great country and yet some want to eradicate it, instead of enjoying it.

I always heard that Seattle was a beautiful city and now parts of it are a train wreck. Where does anyone get off destroying what others have built? If you want change, there is a more peaceful way to get it done. No one has to ruin their city to make a point.


----------

